# Gnome 2 (VBox) pkg_add fails



## newbie (Apr 15, 2011)

I was setting up FreeBSD with X.org and Gnome 2 within virtualbox (allocated 20gb storage, 2048MB RAM). When I *pkg_add -r gnome2* the first many packages and dependencies of gnome install successfully, however towards the end of the install many packages start to fail, as in 
	
	



```
could not find ... ... failed!
```
 repeatedly (might have gotten exact wording wrong in that, but it amounts to the same thing). This results, obviously, in an unusable install of gnome. Just wondering why it might be failing, and if anyone has had this problem. I figure 20GB should be enough for a basic desktop setup like this. Same seems to happen with kde, at the qt4_... packages I believe.


----------



## newbie (Apr 15, 2011)

Note: I did this install before with less storage. I deleted that machine and created a virtually identical one with more storage, and then had this error. No clue why.


----------

